# Thermopen Open Box Sale



## daveb (Jul 13, 2013)

Thermopens get discussed here occasionally. I think its THE thermometer, esp for grill and smoker. Got an email that they're having an open box sale. If interested:

http://www.thermoworks.com/products...nbox&utm_campaign=13_summer_openbox_ending-cs

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!! My pen "walked" about a week ago.


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks! I've been waiting for this.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 13, 2013)

Love mine....though need to find more uses for it.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 13, 2013)

Ha - beat me to it Dave - I revived the old thread.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 13, 2013)

Ordered a few today for x-mas gifts. Nice thing to have arund in order to give to people you find are really into cooking.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 15, 2013)

Appreciate the heads up. Got a couple for gifts.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 7, 2014)

It is on like Donkey Kong again for just a few more days. Well worth the money in my book.

http://www.thermoworks.com/products...&utm_campaign=Feb2014-Open-Box-Ending-Soon-cs


----------



## skiajl6297 (Feb 7, 2014)

Agreed - got my first a few months ago and can't imagine life without it.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 7, 2014)

I was just thinking about this, normally I am not a fan of thread necromancy but I loved this one, thanks. Oh yeah, and I ordered one!!!!


----------



## daveb (Feb 8, 2014)

Pete, How about necromancy with a tangent? Or perhaps a seque?

Have you tried one of these? http://thermoworks.com/products/humidity/rt819.html

I mean, as long as your paying for shipping...


----------



## Reede (Feb 8, 2014)

I've got one of those. I use it for determining when to bale hay. The moisture in your bale is mostly dependent on the humidity in the immediate area when you are baling. Quick and easy to check now on when to start, and stop baling.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice find Dave! I am currently using two western digital hygrometers, but perhaps when they finally give up I may look into the pen you linked above.


----------

